

Osmo Wiio: Communication usually fails, except by accident  - siavosh
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/986-osmo-wiio-communication-usually-fails-except-by-accident

======
siavosh
_The more communication there is, the more difficult it is for communication
to succeed._

I'd like to learn more about this because there seems something deep here
regarding the current explosion in online communication mediums. The trend of
more communication equals more value must at some point inflect (if it hasn't
already). I'm curious why and how, and what it means to the next stage of the
internet. Is the problem simply solved by filters and aggregators, or is this
simply the continuation of an evolution?

